# Arm Roast



## actech (Nov 23, 2017)

Two arm roast that I put salt and pepper on then seared on grill about 500*. Took one and put 5 cloves of garlic and a big rosemary sprig in the bag. The other sprinkled a package of onion soup mix. I wanted to see if rare pot roast was possible. 20 hour at 130. The garlic rosemary was better but both were fork tender awesomeness. 
Thanks for checking it out


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2017)

That looks good .


----------



## actech (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks chopsaw it was awesome. Thinking about doing another this weekend.


----------

